# what would be the best fishing line in your view?



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

That is the thing. I am sort of tired of geting knots and mess with my current line. The reason is as we could all agreed, in the kayak the same line is expost to troulling, casting, jigging,etc and as a result after a while my line is very unreliable when casting and very often ends with knots.

Could anyone help me!? I would like to order a top quality line in the 20 lbs and at least 300 yards. I was thinking in braid but which one is the best in the market? and any idea where an I order for a fast delivery?

I would appreciate your help!!!

Thank you folks!!

Regards,

Juan


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi Juan where ya been?
Nitlon PE braid in yellow is a very durable line that lasts seasons.
Quite thin and supple. Tasline from NZ is recommended by people who use it.


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi mate!!

Very good!! I am getting ready for this season. I am trying to upgrade my yak. I just bought a Go Pro so I will be sending some videos soon!!! 

Thanks for your help!! I will be waiting for more replies to have a clear idea of what could be better for my reel. Do you have any good website where I can purchase that Nitlon PE braid in yellow? I will be checking that Powerpro too.. Have you heart about that one?

Appreciate your help guys!!!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi Juan, I got the Nitlon from Otto's Tackleworld Drummoyne. Ring first to check stock.


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

cheers guys!!

I just purchased it from OTTOS!!

Cool!!


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

jtugores said:


> I would like to order a top quality line in the 20 lbs and at least 300 yards. I was thinking in braid but which one is the best in the market?


you havent told us enough really?

what line are you using now that gets knots?

how tight is it on the spool?

what braid to leader knot are you using?

what rod and reel combo?

what condition are your guides in?

what condition is your line roller in?

there is no point putting the "best line in the world" on your spool if you have fundamental defects in your equipment/technique...


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

I've used Nitlon Pe on 4 spools It's great stuff but pricy, I've got friends with no problem with tasline as well.
My 3 favorite braids are
Nitlon Pe. Worth the price with no wind knots or unexpected breakages.
Daiwa SW 8 braid. best braid I've used on my mate set up but a bit expensive for me/
Power pro. Good cheap stuff


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

> what would be the best fishing line in your view?


Do you come here often?


----------



## Dkay (Dec 20, 2010)

It would be the one that has a fish connected to the business end :lol:

DK


----------

